# Hotrock A1 FS (now XC) 24 Sizing



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

So, looking to order up a 2013 Hotrock XC 24 for my 9 year old son. He is about 4' 6" tall with about a 25" or so inseam if I measured correctly. 

I am not getting the regular hotrock 7 or 21 speed, instead, I am getting him the 2013 XC, which is the new name for the A1 FS of 2012.

Looks like they come in 11.5 and 13.5 inch frames. Since nobody has any on the floor, I cannot check the fit before I order one from my LBS.

Anyone have an A1 FS and can share what frame size you have and how it works for your child? I really don't want to go to small and take a year out of it's life where it will fit, also don't want to go too big that he has to wait to really ride it.

Geometry of the frames for 2012 are as follows (in inches). Not sure if they will be the same for 2013, but specialized web site only lists the normal Hotrocks on the site for 2013 so I cannot tell.

Size 11.5 Inch Frame	13.5 Inch Frame
Seat Tube Length - Center to Top 12.0 13.5
Top Tube Length (Horizontal) 19.3 20.9
Top Tube Length (Actual) 19.1 20.2
Chainstay Length 16.5 16.5
Bottom Bracket Height - Low Setting 10.4 10.7
Wheel Base 37.8 39.6
Standover Height 23.9 25.5
Head Tube Height 3.5 4.3
Stack 19.9 20.3
Reach 13.2 14.6
Ground-Top 30.3 31.0


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## krud (Jul 18, 2008)

Tom- I have the 11.5 Inch frame for my Son he is 9 also and is 4'-4" right now (bought it for him when he was about 4'-2"). I did put a shorter reach stem on it. I figure I can get a couple more years out of it till he is maybe 4'-8" or so. Hope this info helps in your decision.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

It looks like the only original part on that bike is the frame! ;-) 

Guilty of the same here - just bought a 24" Trek for my daughter and I am already changing out all kinds of parts. Mostly from parts bins of me and my friends though. Tricking out the little grommets bike is a fun project!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

pearsth said:


> So, looking to order up a 2013 Hotrock XC 24 for my 9 year old son. He is about 4' 6" tall with about a 25" or so inseam if I measured correctly.
> 
> I am not getting the regular hotrock 7 or 21 speed, instead, I am getting him the 2013 XC, which is the new name for the A1 FS of 2012.
> 
> ...


I know good kids bikes aren't cheap, but the way I look at it, this is the time they are going to be learning a lot of there biking skills, so to me smaller is better than trying to get the longest use. They tend to hold value really well as far a reselling when they are outgrown.

Have you looked into the Marin Bayview? After comparing numbers, I like that the chainstay is 3/4 of an inch shorter than the Hotrock. It will make teaching my son wheelies and manuals a lot easier.


----------



## krud (Jul 18, 2008)

SRALPH said:


> It looks like the only original part on that bike is the frame! ;-)
> 
> Guilty of the same here - just bought a 24" Trek for my daughter and I am already changing out all kinds of parts. Mostly from parts bins of me and my friends though. Tricking out the little grommets bike is a fun project!


Yes you have a good eye, seat and headset are the only stock parts left I think. I always tell my kid you are lucky to have a Dad that loves bikes too. Nothing better than riding with the kids and seeing them have a blast.


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

I was ready to pull the trigger on a Bayview, but there were none nearby. REI said it would cost $70-$100 to ship it from another store in Michigan, which put the price over $500 after taxes. 

My local shop has a buy back program, so I have a $75 credit waiting for me to put towards the Specialized from a Gary Fisher 16" wheel bike my daughter outgrew.

Considering Krud thinks the 11.5" will last until his son hits 4' 8" and my son is already 4' 6" and change, I would likely be buying another bike next summer after getting this one in early August. 

I'll be getting the 13.5" bike. This really helped...thanks!

Tom


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

So, the Marin comment got me to take one last look at REI. Turns out I can buy online and ship to store for free! 

Just showed my son the Marin, and he (and I) both like the look at lot more than the Specialized, and I really like the fact that it has trigger shifters instead of grips. 

Signed up for the REI club and will get 10% back on the purchase at year end for more REI gear. So, the deal is overall better than the Specialized.

Should have the bike in 2 weeks. 

Tom


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Know you already bought the bayview, but for anyone else reading the thread, my son has fit on his 13.5" hotrock since he was 4'4".


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

CDMC said:


> Know you already bought the bayview, but for anyone else reading the thread, my son has fit on his 13.5" hotrock since he was 4'4".


Not trying to be an know it all, but just like we adults look for bikes with shorter chain stays, why wouldn't you for your child? Just makes learning the skills easier. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## wineberry (Jun 20, 2012)

Although you've decided, for anyone else reading this thread...

for 2013, Cannondale will have a kid's 24" mountain bike in the $500 price range.

Also, there's the Scott Scale Jr 24 and the Specialized Myka (size 13) which is a women's bike but could pass for unisex.

The 2013 Specialized Hardrock XC may be available in sizes 11 & 13, whereas the 2012 Specialized A1 FS 24 was available in sizes 11.5 & 13.5.

My nephew (4'7" with 25" inseam) will probably get the Specialized Hardrock XC in the larger size as it may be available before the Cannondale, and my LBS doesn't sell Scott bikes.

We could probably go either way (24" vs 26" wheels) as he currently has a Bad Boy petite size 13" frame with 700c wheels that he's very comfortable with and handles well. He also tried a Diamondback Response Sport in a size 14" frame which he felt comfortable with but I thought for beginner mountain trails he would be better off with a bike with 24" wheels.

Hope that's helpful.

PS - There's also the Novara Ponderosa 24'' available at REI,


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks...I didn't see the Cannondale on the web site. 

My first choice was the Scott Scale JR 24, but it is nowhere to be found in my area, with each shop telling me they have no idea when they are coming - "Maybe around Christmas".

I had no idea just sourcing a bike would be such a problem. Also, none of the LBS's around me stated they stocked the higher end bikes, they were always special order. 

I typically do 95% of all my shopping online, for both price and convenience, but mostly the latter. I really wish an outfit like BikesDirect would have a kids line (I did reach out to them, but no dice). This method of calling every bike shop in a 200 mile radius to try and find a bike stinks. What also stinks is having to educate the people on what is and isn't available for the next model year. My LBS that I ordered the Hotrock from (have to cancel that), found out that next years model is an XC, not an A1 FS, and oh, they do come in 2 frame sizes from me. They also had zero opinion on which would be better when I gave him measurements of my son and said "well, the 13 will last you longer". Useless.

My picky son ruled out the Novara on color. Only ones in stock at an REI are 150 miles away, also. More frustration.

Tom


----------



## wineberry (Jun 20, 2012)

Our first choice was the Scott Scale as well. My LBS doesn't carry it, but their friend who owns a LBS could get it for us. However, I decided to stick with a manufacturer that my LBS deals with directly.

Yes, it is very frustrating that everything has to be ordered. They usually don't stock these sizes in the 'higher end' models as most parents aren't willing to pay ~$500 for a bike that a child may outgrow within 1 year. In my area it's almost impossible to find a used one in his size.

I was in the same predicament last year, and settled for the Cannondale Bad Boy petite because it was part of their rental fleet, so we purchased it used for cheap. It was April and I didn't want to start the season without a bike... we were desperate. However, it's more of a hybrid and won't suffice for mountain trails. I knew when we purchased it that we would have to revisit the issue this year. I had hoped that he would grow enough to have more options available to us.

Yesterday, the LBS showed me the catalog with the kids' Cannondale bikes. Regrettably, they don't appear on the website yet. LBS said the Hotrock XC should be available before the new Cannondale models. 

I cannot post links yet, but if you go to the Specialized website, under bikes, early launch, you'll see the Specialized Hotrock 24 XC. If you compare the 2013 geometry to the 2012 geo, it seems the 2013 frames are smaller. Again, 11 & 13" frames for 2013 vs 11.5 & 13.5" frames for the 2012 model.

If it helps, the Bad Boy petite 13" xs frame has a TT ~20.5" and stand over height (SOH) is ~26.5. Although my nephew's inseam is ~25", he handles the bike very well and doesn't want to go back to smaller 24" wheels. I'm trying to convince him that he's better off with the 24" wheels for now.

The GT Aggressor 3.0 is available in an XS frame with a SOH of 26.16", and the GT Avalanche 4.0 has a SOH of 25.2". However, both have 26" wheels. Both are available at Performance Bike.

If you want something used, you may have to start your search many months in advance.

I'm 5' 1.5" and my friend is 4' 10", and I can tell you the search doesn't get any easier until you reach average size for US females, which I believe is 5' 4".

Hope that helps.

PS - As per Cannondale Customer Service, their children's bikes should be available for the 2012 Holiday.


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

Where did you see the geo on the specialized? I went here.... Specialized Bicycle Components

It just shows me 7 spd and 21 spd, not frame sizes.

Tom


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

pearsth said:


> Where did you see the geo on the specialized? I went here.... Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> It just shows me 7 spd and 21 spd, not frame sizes.
> 
> Tom


The one thing that Specialized did with the XC that pissed me off and another of the reasons I'm getting the Marin- they put a fork on without the disc brake mounts.

So anyone looking to do a disc conversion, the frame has them, but you need a new fork. The lower end models still have the mounts. Really stupid IMHO.


----------



## wineberry (Jun 20, 2012)

pearsth said:


> Where did you see the geo on the specialized?


The geo doesn't include frame sizes on the Specialized website. However, the LBS told me yesterday the frame sizes listed in the 2013 catalog were 11" & 13". It is also listed on the Landry's Bicycles website. Sorry, I cannot post links as I haven't posted enough. Presumably, the differences in SOH are due to the .5" difference in frame sizes from the 2012 to 2013 models.

Personally, I would have preferred the 13.5" frame on the 2012 model. But someone with a smaller child may have preferred the 13" frame. I'm guessing the 2012 model is mostly sold out by now.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> Not trying to be an know it all, but just like we adults look for bikes with shorter chain stays, why wouldn't you for your child? Just makes learning the skills easier. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


Just because you like short chainstays doesn't mean we all do. Personally i like the extra stability and cush of a longer stay.


----------



## wineberry (Jun 20, 2012)

pearsth said:


> Where did you see the geo on the specialized? .....
> 
> It just shows me 7 spd and 21 spd, not frame sizes.
> 
> Tom


They've updated the website. Rather than showing geo for 7 spd & 21 spd, it now reflects geo for boy & girl models.


----------

